
AWS Route 53 experiencing occasional DNS resolution errors - itamarst
https://status.aws.amazon.com/
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
Confirmed as a DDOS (now resolved).
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/22/aws_dns_ddos/](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/22/aws_dns_ddos/)

------
trashcan
I am seeing this affect s3 content, most likely because the domain is not
resolving correctly.

~~~
pmccarren
Likewise, s3 ops are failing for me too.

Specifically ${BUCKET}.s3.amazonaws.com is failing to resolve.

------
itamarst
And, as usual, the actual service has a green checkmark even though the top of
the page acknowledges problems.

------
alexfromapex
I am having an issue submitting a Coursera assignment because of this

